# Spare plants for the poor? Spare plants for the poor?



## Walter B. Klockers (Feb 27, 2007)

New set up! I've hardscaped my 46 bow with lace and lava rock. Anyone out there who could spare some stem plant cuttings? My goal is for this to eventually be an anubias-fern type set up, so if anyone is thinning their low light plants please let me know.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Walter, I'll send you some java fern. 

Cheryl


----------



## Walter B. Klockers (Feb 27, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Cheryl, thank you very much! I'll reimburse you for postage and packaging at the next meeting!

The tank is 21" tall and I have 126 watts on top (2.7 WPG). I'm planning on using Flourish Excel instead of CO2.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Low light plants...*

Hi Walter!

Long time no hear! I have a good amount of narrow leaf java fern and some anubias bateri that I can send your way. I might also be able to send some stems, but will need a week or so to grow the plants out again. I can send the anubias and fern out now though.

Bailin


----------



## Walter B. Klockers (Feb 27, 2007)

*Wow!*

Bailin! Good to hear from you as well! Please send me what you have!

929 Harvest Glen Dr.
Plano, TX 75023

I was in Houston over the weekend on a job interview. I visited Village Tropicals and couldn't resist the price on their pencilfish (I think they were $1.99 each and if you bought one you got another one free). I mean, who could pass that up? 

So, I picked up fourteen, had them put their bag in a small styrofoam bloodworm pack container (which I duct taped once I got back to the hotel). I placed this in my baggage and prayed that they would survive the trip. (I phoned ahead and they wouldn't allow me to take more than 3.5 fluid ounces of liquid on board -- per container -- even if there we live fish in it).

YES!!! They survived, and are now in the 46 bow as an exclusive species! Nice!!!

If all goes well (I pray), I might be moving to a community near Houston within a couple of months. I will know in a couple of weeks.

Walter


----------

